# "555" Error Message on Knitking KH910



## c8071 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this site and need some help. I have been a machine knitter for a couple of years. I was excited to become the most recent owner of a Knitking KH910. However, the bad news is that when I turn it one, the red error button is lit and the #display shows "555". My husband found a burnt out fuse so he replaced it but the error remains. Any advice on how to clear this error? Does the machine have to have a mylar sheet fed into the slot to clear this error? :?: 

Thank you - Dianna


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Dianna, 
I have a 910 that has the same problem along with it making a high screaming noise. I have been told that it's the computer going down in it. If I leave it on for a time it suddenly shuts up and the green ready light comes on. I know that there is a battery in these machines and some people have managed to locate and change them. I have lent my machine to a niece, when I get it back I'm going to have a go at repairing it. The battery is located under the left back plastic section where there is a small lid. There is a site that shows you this on the net. Type into your search box problems with a Brother 910 knitting machine and you may find it. 
There was a good write up on the Ravelry forum about this problem, it's a free site so I suggest that if you haven't joined it already you join it now and search on there.
Hope that this helps, good luck, please let me know if you are successful in repairing your machine.
Sue.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Have you thought of putting a new(used) 950 board in it and take the 910 one out? I have done this and it works perfectly and is so easy to do it is only like a cartridge and there was a man who has upgraded 950 machines to 950i for people and he was selling the circuit boards taken out of their machines on Ebay for a bout £55 last week.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you advise if your upgraded KM interfaces with your computer and if you can use the ppd/cartridges or DAK programs? I was told by a KM seller that upgraded electronic KMs don't interface. I can't see any reason why the upgraded KMs wouldn't interface and feel the KM dealer was fabricating the information to promote the machines she had available.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Yes I think you are right and they did say that, I think, so they could sell the boards but I dont mind that because it means I can still use the 910 with the pattern system when the original one has gone kaput I just cannot use it with DAK. She was not selling machines jut the circuit boards to exchange for the one already in the machine.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Be careful about trying to remove/replace the battery.

The first version of the 910 had a standard, replaceable battery. Later versions had a rechargeable battery and the battery compartment was sealed, so that you could not remove it. 

If the battery compartment does not open, don't force it, because it most likely is the later version with the rechargeable battery. If the 910 has not been used for a long time, you need to turn it on and leave it on overnight to recharge this battery and go from there.

I have a booklet somewhere that tells about error messages and how to test/reset. I will look for it and post anything I might find on the 555 error later today.


----------



## Jean Dougall (May 2, 2012)

Nothing to do with the error messages, but just a reminder that electronic machines MUST be kept out of sunlight. It maybe that previous owners left them in sunlight. Sorry I can't tell you what happens when they have been sitting in the sun, but one of the websites can probably explain, and this may be the cause of the error messages.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Be careful about trying to remove/replace the battery.
> 
> The first version of the 910 had a standard, replaceable battery. Later versions had a rechargeable battery and the battery compartment was sealed, so that you could not remove it.
> 
> ...


I believe mine is the later model were, what looks like the battery compartment, doesn't lift. Those that have this type of 910 have to dismantle the machine to get to that battery. I advised someone on here to leave her machine switched on to see if it would recharge the battery and luckily it worked for her. Mine doesn't want to play nicely I'm afraid.
I had a Passap that the battery had gone down in and that also wouldn't recharge, my husband put a new battery in that and it was fine. That machine has a battery the same as those in a lap top and seeing that he repairs computers he didn't find it hard. The batteries in the laptops can be the same and stop holding the charge. Hopefully leaving it on for some time might be enough, but if that doesn't work it's worth having a go at refitting a new 
battery.


----------



## c8071 (Jul 5, 2012)

Good news! I left it turned on overnight and it cleared the error and appears to be working fine! I want to give a big THANK YOU to everyone for your helpful advice. Now on to actually knitting on this machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

c8071 said:


> Good news! I left it turned on overnight and it cleared the error and appears to be working fine! I want to give a big THANK YOU to everyone for your helpful advice. Now on to actually knitting on this machine.


I'm so pleased to hear that it's now working. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

wonderful that it works now!!! I have to try mine out and will keep these hints in mind with using it. I was given one and have not tested it out yet.


----------



## jrl2g12 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Sue.
I know this message is really old but If you managed to sort out your machine, do you remember what you did?
Ive just got a 910 and when i turn it on its screams and says "555'.
Thankyou


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

jrl2g12 said:


> Hi Sue.
> I know this message is really old but If you managed to sort out your machine, do you remember what you did?
> Ive just got a 910 and when i turn it on its screams and says "555'.
> Thankyou


Welcome to the forum. 
I'm afraid I haven't done anything with my KH910, it's back in my loft. 
I suggest that you leave yours to scream for a while and see if the ready light comes on and it's OK. It could be that the battery needs to recharge if the machine hasn't been used for a time.
If doing this doesn't work then it will be a case of locating the battery and replacing it.
The older KH910's had batteries in a compartment at the back of the machine were you could lift the lid and they were easy to replace. If it's the newer KH910 then the battery is on the board and you really need someone that is good at replacing batteries on a board to do it.
The following might help........

https://sites.google.com/site/knittingmachinesyahoogroup/home/tutorials/changing-the-battery-in-brother-electronic-machines

Here is the service manual for the KH910 which may also help you......

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kh910-service-manual.html

There was quite a detailed post on Ravelry that showed the battery being replaced on a KH910. If I can find that I will post that also.
Sue.

This shows the batteries in the compartment, read through all the posts and you may find more info to help you........

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/machine-knitting/1275794/476-500#494


----------

